# Traits/ Qualities you and your fursona share?



## 34pokemon (May 14, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone's fursonas really resemble themselves or if it's just a way that they would like to be percieved.
The only thing, for me, that shines through on my fursona is the hair which is literally my same hair irl and that's about it..


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2016)

Huh, let's see:

-nocturnal
-sorta misunderstood
-not afraid of too much
-willing to stand up and defend myself, but in a creative, non-violent way
-mischievous, loves to joke around
-a trickster with a mistrust of authority and authority figures
-unconventional/eccentric
-loves watermelon
-cute and lovable
-kinky  


So more or less me, though a more laid-back, on the road version. Also, my fursona is from the Alabama swamps, and talks all southern...me, I'm from Michigan, so that's one difference. I also read a lot; my fursona, not so much in RP/stories, but sometimes...


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

My fursona's literally just me in personality. The only disconnect would be in RP using species specific actions. Like using a wing to slap and/or hug a bitch. Wing hugs are amazing, by the way.

I never really got the point in a fursona not being you. I always thought that it was the entire point. If they weren't you, they were just characters.
But I have stupid opinions, so you do you.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 14, 2016)

Its me.

...

But female
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (May 14, 2016)

When making my fursona I chose to give hem my hair, hight,glasses and personality. along with a few treats I wish I had like neon eyes and a femboi body. plus being a fur you can always drink a tf potion lol.


----------



## 34pokemon (May 14, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> Its me.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## drrrlectable (May 15, 2016)

It me.


----------



## 34pokemon (May 15, 2016)

drrrlectable said:


> It me.


The best


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 15, 2016)

Well, my anthro-panther Tony (who this username is based on) is based on me to start with, so obviously our personality is the same.

Tony is the anthro panther who everybody seems to like. He is friendly, suave, and fun to be around. Most of the time, when somebody tries to be cool, they can't pass it off, and they end up looking either awkward or looking like a complete jerk. Tony is one of the few anthros who can naturally be cool, and not look awkward or look like a jerk. He is not afraid to push other people's buttons just to mess with them, but he knows there are certain boundaries that he cannot cross. If he goes too far and unintentionally offends somebody, he is quick to make up for (even if it means throwing himself under the bus...metaphorically speaking of course). His short coming is that he is a little too dominant if/when he is working in a group with other anthros. He can be stubborn and hard to compromise with, but he is only trying to make logical decisions that everybody who is working with him will benefit from. But more often than not, his decisions are not always the best decisions that can be made for that particular scenario (whatever the scenario maybe).

He is also an avid Jazz music lover, and on summer nights, you can hear him sitting on balcony of his "apartment" room, tooting away on his saxophone, playing Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, Fletcher Henderson, and Duke Ellington tunes.


----------



## Katriel (May 15, 2016)

Timid, affectionate but solitary, long straight hair, likes to rough-house.

She's a mask, though, too. Something I put on to make dealing with you folk more fun...  And to cheer myself up, often.


----------



## Snowbbi (May 18, 2016)

I made her more of what I'd like to be, but I tend to tie my hair in a similar way. I'm tempted to say we also share the same eye colour, as hers is orange and mine is hazel (Mostly orange, the greenish part is only the outer ring of the iris).


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 18, 2016)

My sona is based off of me mostly in terms of personality, such as we don't like to upset people and usually put a bit more thought into what would be the right thing to do, but he is also what I want to be in a sense (more mentally strong; can stand up for himself; more confident etc.), but in terms of physical appearance he is what I want to be like (strong, tall - at the moment I am a medium slim guy xD) - and he also has my old hairstyle.


----------



## ReikaFox (May 18, 2016)

Personality wise, yes. Diplomatic is the way to go until peeved, tenacious and stubborn, hardworking when she sets her mind to it but being lazy can also be fun fun fun. 

Oh, and the snacking.


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

I just made my fursona in the last year, so she just have traits I like, like dreads, start markings, a lot of color and she is cat.
Main character, who is not furry, have those traits what I want to have but it's impossible. At least I have same hairstyle than he


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

My Fursona is actually me IRL.

I am a member of Katzbollah and that is my RPG. Sometimes I put a string with a tiny jingily ball on it so when I fire it my kitty comrades push forward chasing after it. 

we has won many battles.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 19, 2016)

Actually, we're really damn similar.  We're both photography students, we're both underage (although he's a year old by my design) and we both have a certain weakness to media of any type. They only change really, is colour of hair. He's grey, I'm Copper


----------



## Birdbf (May 19, 2016)

Flavs looks more like me. Very flamboyant, short, and chubby with curly hair. But, he's gullible and a crybaby.

Anser acts more like me. Kind of guarded but a big sappy dork around people he likes. But he's pretentious as shit, lighter, and tall.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

all jokes aside, my fursona "Koshiiri" is a representation of a future me. Right now I am a Medical Attendant IRL helping heal patients and take care of them.

I am training to become an MD specializing in psychiatry :3 My cats Koko and Koko2, Evo and Kosti are mimic images of various times of my life. 

Koko is made of Oxycodone, a very heavy painkiller, he also has a pharmacy inside his tiny kitten belly and can synthesize any medication needed to assist Dr.Koshiiri with his patients at his clinic and he also has the ability to leech the medication through his fur into a patients skin. When a prescription needs to be made, Ko just coughs up the pill bottle with the medicine already in it. He looks super spazzy and has huge dilated blue eyes cuz well...he is drugs........and im serious he is literally drugs. He was created by Dr.Koshiiri as a safer way of administering opiate pain medications safely and more effectively by having a kitten do it because you can't crack open a cute  kitten and snort it, and ontop of it if you are in pain and you have a cute kitten rubbing up against your leg administering morphine through his fur it's like double win. Koko was inspired by me having back surgery one year and since they had given me something i've never had before, oxycodone 5-325.....needless to say it actually saved my life. See,I have treatment resistant depression and Oxy is supposed to make you stoned since it releases dopamine, and instead....it worked as a very potent anti-depressant/Stimulant and we figured out that the reason why my depression was so bad/resistant wasn't because of serotonin, it was because of Dopamine deficiency syndrome. I didn't Figure this out until a few years later when I was desperate to not wanna off myself....So I backtracked every med that worked, found the oxy, studied it and researched a fuckton, brought it upto my doc, they put me on heavy stimulants? BAM I actually wanna live now.

Evo is my Alien kitty. If you noticed, Koshiiri has the Taiidani emblem across his eyes/face as a face marking. Evo has the Hiigaran symbol of angel wings, an angel moon and Hiigara, it's self. He also has a baymax kitten representing his love of helping heal and assisting others.I played the origional Homeworld in 1999, and it changed my life forever because it was my favorite game growing up and it also taught me tactics. Well, I had lost my childhood home recently and I had gone homeless due to my mother making horridly stupid decisions, [This is how Kosti came about, he is the homeless version of me long time ago]. My friends family took me in and I am now fighting to [yes this sounds stupid as fuck] Regain my own home. So it kinda fits lol. I also love space/sci-fi and all that fun stuff. All 3 cats live in Dr.Koshiiri's clinic, and me and ifriskydingo are collaborating a comic series that we are working on about it. ^^


----------



## Caraid (May 19, 2016)

A liking for strong liquor and classy attire.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 19, 2016)

None besides sexuality


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> *All#the#fuR (they\them) FURRY TEENS MESSAGE ME*



......Are you chris hansen? >___>


----------



## BinaryHedgehog (May 19, 2016)

We're both huge gamers!


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 19, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> ......Are you chris hansen? >___>


THEY FOUND ME!!!!!!!


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

Caraid said:


> A liking for strong liquor and classy attire.


I read that as "classy satire" and nodded before blinking and realizing I'm dumb.

ALSO
My fursona is me but
-Male
-1 inch taller
-A little heavier because of the features above


----------



## Simo (May 19, 2016)

euthanizedCanine said:


> I read that as "classy satire" and nodded before blinking and realizing I'm dumb.
> 
> ALSO
> My fursona is me but
> ...




That's interesting. Why a male fursona? I'm just curious, is all. 

Myself, the main difference is that Simo is from the Alabama swamps, and talks all southern, and has that slow, laid back sense of self...me,I was born in the Michigan, have that nasally accent, then moved out east: Have a much different way of talking, and am a lot more tense 

In ways, my fursona was based on this old cartoon I saw one day, on a DVD a I got outta the dollar bin: Though not a possum, the same idea is what Simo is more or less like:






Leastways, that's how Simo talks and acts like, but he's skunk!


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> That's interesting. Why a male fursona? I'm just curious, is all.



When I first made Baudric I was going through a lot of gender issues at the time. Very insecure about my body and whined a lot to my significant other about how much more comfortable I would be as a dude. And although I would never sign up for testosterone (too expensive and will eventually slay my weak system), I would be male in a heartbeat. I don't want to go through the trouble of making everyone use different pronouns for me, and start wasting a lot of money ( that I could invest in my education), so I just satisfied my needs by making him male! It's been over a year and I just feel more comfortable with him that way c: I'm redoing his ref now and considered making him female, since I'm more accepting of my sex now, but then I realized -WHY?
He's a fictional character, he doesn't have to literally be me! So I'm having fun and keeping him male <3
I hope that explains it briefly.

ALSO, I forgot to add. Baudric is German, I'm Cuban.
But we are both immigrants that came to the U.S. so it works out ;o


----------



## Simo (May 19, 2016)

Maybe this sorta music isn't your thing, but I do like this song:

And I hate all this anti-emigrant Trump shit:


----------



## Yukkie (May 20, 2016)

Ehh, my main fursona only shares

Hair color, interests, outfit style (most of the time), music taste, and a few personality traits. And how lazy we are. Yeah.

Other than that, not much. Different genders, hairstyles, talents, and how... Outspoken we are. I prefer keeping my thoughts to myself, whereas he's completely okay with saying whatever. Ehh, that's all that's really important?? I guess.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 20, 2016)

they both are me ^.=.^


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 22, 2016)

I wish I shared more traits as my sergalsona... although personality wise me and him are pretty alike

Coy, foolhardy, simple but serious


----------



## Kagero (May 28, 2016)

Well much pic right now is just me as a cat, though I'm thinking of combining him with a zoroark. I have someone I want to be closer to whom's sona is a lucario and I'd rp as a zoroark with him from time to time, but it's not a pokesona, it's his furona.  I'm just thinking it's be easier to have the combination instead of being a zor in an illusion. I'm conflicted......


----------



## Kagero (May 28, 2016)

Kagero said:


> Well much pic right now is just me as a cat, though I'm thinking of combining him with a zoroark. I have someone I want to be closer to whom's sona is a lucario and I'd rp as a zoroark with him from time to time, but it's not a pokesona, it's his furona.  I'm just thinking it's be easier to have the combination instead of being a zor in an illusion. I'm conflicted......


And um to reply to the post, personalitywise, we're the same, though I'm sure he has less worried about stuff than me right now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

34pokemon said:


> I was wondering if anyone's fursonas really resemble themselves or if it's just a way that they would like to be percieved.
> The only thing, for me, that shines through on my fursona is the hair which is literally my same hair irl and that's about it..


Jin's occupations come from my hobbies :

- I like designing weapons => Jin is a blacksmith
- I have my own free style of swordsmanship with a wooden katana that my dad made for me => Jin is a kendo-trainer (not kidding~)
- I *hate* werewolves (and I'm not sorry) => Jin always features silver weapons as his main works
- I play adventure RPG games a lot (Torchlight 2, Titan Quest, yada yada yada) => Jin is a mercenary
- I wanna go with the idea of "no-one can fight nature" => Jin masters element Earth, Wind and Water (there are more which I don't choose ; I'll explain if anyone really wanna know)

Everything else about his personality is basically from me : chill, easygoing, realistic-thinking (if that's a thing), and only likes simplicity... but also a really nasty troublemaker sometimes.


----------

